# Rape Day: Bundesprüfstelle indiziert Vergewaltigungsspiel



## Felix Schuetz (28. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rape Day: Bundesprüfstelle indiziert Vergewaltigungsspiel* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Rape Day: Bundesprüfstelle indiziert Vergewaltigungsspiel*


----------



## Cicero (28. März 2019)

Welche, sorry, kranken Hirne denken sich sowas aus? Wie schräg muss man als Programmiere sein, bei sowas mitzuarbeiten? Da fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis für.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. März 2019)

Indizierung ist ein wenig Effekthascherei, damit will die Bundesprüfstelle wohl ihre Existenzberechtigung untermauern. Als ob irgend ein deutscher Händler das anbieten würde.



Cicero schrieb:


> Welche, sorry, kranken Hirne denken sich sowas aus? Wie schräg muss man als Programmiere sein, bei sowas mitzuarbeiten? Da fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis für.



Die gleichen kranken Hirne die sowas wie Saw, Hostel oder GTA produzieren und dafür gefeiert werden?


----------



## DeathMD (28. März 2019)

Cicero schrieb:


> Welche, sorry, kranken Hirne denken sich sowas aus? Wie schräg muss man als Programmiere sein, bei sowas mitzuarbeiten? Da fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis für.



Scheint sich um ziemlichen Schrott zu handeln, ohne die Aufmerksamkeit durch den Shitstorm, wäre das Ding wohl kläglich gescheitert. So konnte er vl. ein paar Kunden gewinnen.


----------



## Worrel (28. März 2019)

Cicero schrieb:


> Welche, sorry, kranken Hirne denken sich sowas aus? Wie schräg muss man als Programmiere sein, bei sowas mitzuarbeiten? Da fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis für.


Wie schräg muss man sein, um einen Kriegssimulator oder eine paranoide Dystopie zu programmieren? Welche kranken Hirne denken sich diverse Horror"Spiele" und -Szenarien aus?
Und wieso muß man etwas direkt als "krank" bezeichnen, nur weil es der eigenen Moral entgegen steht? Und wieso ist ein Spiel, in dem man am Fließband Menschen abschlachtet, eigentlich in Deutschland ab16 freigegeben? 


Spoiler



_Assassin's Creed 3_ ist gemeint


----------



## Dodo1995 (28. März 2019)

Macht auch nur wenig Sinn da das Teil sowiso nirgends in Deutschland verkauft wird.


----------



## Banana-OG (28. März 2019)

Staatsanwaltschaft in Kenntnis gesetzt. Hervorragend!


----------



## ICamus (28. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Indizierung ist ein wenig Effekthascherei, damit will die Bundesprüfstelle wohl ihre Existenzberechtigung untermauern. Als ob irgend ein deutscher Händler das anbieten würde.
> 
> 
> 
> Die gleichen kranken Hirne die sowas wie Saw, Hostel oder GTA produzieren und dafür gefeiert werden?



Weiß halt mal wieder so ein Sauerlutscher nicht, dass Vergewaltigungsphantasien bei Frauen durchaus des Öfteren vorkommen.


----------



## TAOO (28. März 2019)

Kranker Shit passiert jeden Tag überall irgendwo auf dieser Welt . Sowas muss auf jeden von der Bildfläche, problem ist nur das es dadurch nicht gelöst wird . Immerhin stamm die Fantasien aus realen Begebenheiten . Wenn man das so sieht, ist jeder verdammte Ego-Shooter verdammt . Wer von euch hat schon mal auf eine Animation geballert, getötet ? Alles kranke Hirne, wo ist die Grenze ? Die reale Ausführung ? Ich hoffe es für jeden, aber das wird nix


----------



## Schalkmund (28. März 2019)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> Staatsanwaltschaft in Kenntnis gesetzt. Hervorragend!


Ja, ich hoffe sie finden den Vergewaltiger!


----------



## dynAdZ (28. März 2019)

Dieses "Spiel" bekommt viel zu viel Aufmerksamkeit, das ist einfach totaler crap. Natürlich ist das ganze Teil hochgradig fragwürdig, aber es besteht nur aus ein paar wirklich schlecht gerenderten Bildern (statisch) mit Text, eben ein Visual Novel. Einfach eigentlich überhaupt nicht der Rede wert. Der "Entwickler" freut sich aber bestimmt ob des großen Medienechos, vermutlich hätte er ansonsten 100 Kopien verkauft.


----------



## TAOO (28. März 2019)

dynAdZ schrieb:


> Dieses "Spiel" bekommt viel zu viel Aufmerksamkeit, das ist einfach totaler crap. Natürlich ist das ganze Teil hochgradig fragwürdig, aber es besteht nur aus ein paar wirklich schlecht gerenderten Bildern (statisch) mit Text, eben ein Visual Novel. Einfach eigentlich überhaupt nicht der Rede wert. Der "Entwickler" freut sich aber bestimmt ob des großen Medienechos, vermutlich hätte er ansonsten 100 Kopien verkauft.



Es geht garnicht mal so sehr darum ob es schlecht oder schön aussieht, was im Kopf dabei passiert ist das problem, oder kann dazu werden


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Weiß halt mal wieder so ein Sauerlutscher nicht, dass Vergewaltigungsphantasien bei Frauen durchaus des Öfteren vorkommen.


Fantasien sind Fantasien. Aber man muss ja nicht gleich alles der Öffentlichkeit preis geben. Manches sollte einfach im privaten Umfeld bleiben. 


Ich find's okay, dass dieses Spiel indiziert wurde.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. März 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> Es geht garnicht mal so sehr darum ob es schlecht oder schön aussieht, was im Kopf dabei passiert ist das problem, oder kann dazu werden



Nur sollten die Gedanken zum Glück frei sein. 
Am Ende gibt es viele Menschen mit (sexuellen) Fetischen, wo "Normalos" "schief gucken" und das als pervers abtun. Das geht mit harmlosen Dingen wie Fuß-Fetisch oder Strumpfhosen-Fetisch los geht aber auch schnell in "Extreme" wie Amputations-Fetisch oder halt Dinge wie BDSM. Ich denke jeder Fetisch ist in Ordnung und jeder muss selbst wissen, worauf er steht. Es darf halt nur kein Dritter dadurch zu Schaden kommen.


----------



## TAOO (28. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Fantasien sind Fantasien. Aber man muss ja nicht gleich alles der Öffentlichkeit preis geben. Manches sollte einfach im privaten Umfeld bleiben.
> 
> 
> Ich find's okay, dass dieses Spiel indiziert wurde.



nur OK ?


----------



## TAOO (28. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nur sollten die Gedanken zum Glück frei sein.
> Am Ende gibt es viele Menschen mit (sexuellen) Fetischen, wo "Normalos" "schief gucken" und das als pervers abtun. Das geht mit harmlosen Dingen wie Fuß-Fetisch oder Strumpfhosen-Fetisch los geht aber auch schnell in "Extreme" wie Amputations-Fetisch oder halt Dinge wie BDSM. Ich denke jeder Fetisch ist in Ordnung und jeder muss selbst wissen, worauf er steht. Es darf halt nur kein Dritter dadurch zu Schaden kommen.



Diese Fetische spiegeln unsere Psyche wieder . Ob alles so in ordnung ist, na ich weiß nicht . Dann könnten wa eigentlich das Darknet schließen und offen legen . aber du hast schon recht, es darf niemand zu schaden kommen, passiert nur nicht bei jedem


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> nur OK ?



Na, soll ich jetzt jubeln und die Auferstehung Christi feiern, oder wie?  

Ich hab meine Meinung zu diesem Spiel und dessen Darstellung der Thematik in einem anderen Thread dazu äußerst ausführlich erläutert. Das werd ich hier nicht nochmal wiederholen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nur sollten die Gedanken zum Glück frei sein.


Das sind sie immer. Man kann ja denken, was man will. Man sollte halt nur nicht alles nach außen tragen.


----------



## Siriuz (28. März 2019)

Könnte sein, dass ich es gespielt habe. Könnte sein, dass hier aus der Fliege einen ultra großen Elefanten gemacht wird.


----------



## Loosa (28. März 2019)

Will irgendwer wirklich abstreiten, dass es sich hier um Gewaltpornographie handelt? Ich mein, das steht doch schon im Titel.
Wo sowas bei uns eine Straftat ist, sollte es kaum wundern, dass es hier auch nicht vertrieben werden darf.

Ich hätte ja eher auf §131, wegen Menschenwürde und Gewaltverherrlichung getippt. §184a kannte ich gar nicht.
Könnte man wohl genauso darauf anwenden, aber vielleicht zählt das höhere Strafmaß?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die gleichen kranken Hirne die sowas wie Saw, Hostel oder GTA produzieren und dafür gefeiert werden?



Saw kam aber selbst in USA nur geschnitten auf den Markt. Was bei denen dann "R-Rated" und bei uns "keine Jugendfreigabe" bedeutete.
Aber es stimmt schon, dass Filme leider oft anders behandelt werden als Spiele. Vielleicht kann man da auch nur leichter ein paar Sekunden Material rausnehmen um es unter die gewünschte Grenze zu drücken.

Dass um Freiheiten über die Jahrzehnte immer wieder juristisch gestritten wurde ist sicher auch ein Unterschied.


----------



## TAOO (28. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Na, soll ich jetzt jubeln und die Auferstehung Christi feiern, oder wie?
> 
> Ich hab meine Meinung zu diesem Spiel und dessen Darstellung der Thematik in einem anderen Thread dazu äußerst ausführlich erläutert. Das werd ich hier nicht nochmal wiederholen.
> 
> ...



Ja gut, konnte ich ja nicht wissen . Hörte sich in dem moment für mich nur so halbherzig daher gesagt an, man weiß ja nicht wie die Leute so drauf sind, you know ! Und da muss schon bißchen mehr kommen, bevor Jesus zurückkehrt . Red Dragon


----------



## TAOO (28. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Will irgendwer wirklich abstreiten, dass es sich hier um Gewaltpornographie handelt? Ich mein, das steht doch schon im Titel.
> Wo sowas bei uns eine Straftat ist, sollte es kaum wundern, dass es hier auch nicht vertrieben werden darf.
> 
> Ich hätte ja eher auf §131, wegen Menschenwürde und Gewaltverherrlichung getippt. §184a kannte ich gar nicht.
> ...



So siehts aus ! Ganz meiner Meinung


----------



## Spiritogre (28. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Will irgendwer wirklich abstreiten, dass es sich hier um Gewaltpornographie handelt? Ich mein, das steht doch schon im Titel.
> Wo sowas bei uns eine Straftat ist, sollte es kaum wundern, dass es hier auch nicht vertrieben werden darf.
> 
> Ich hätte ja eher auf §131, wegen Menschenwürde und Gewaltverherrlichung getippt. §184a kannte ich gar nicht.
> ...



Tanz der Teufel war hier auch jahrelang indiziert wegen der Vergewaltigungsszene durch den "Baum". Inzwischen ist er wieder frei und gilt gemeinhin als Filmklassiker. 
Nur mal so als Gedankenanreiz mit wie viel zweierlei Maß da gemessen wird.

Wir sprechen hier immer noch von Fiktion, wo eben niemand zu Schaden kommt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Tanz der Teufel war hier auch jahrelang indiziert wegen der Vergewaltigungsszene durch den "Baum". Inzwischen ist er wieder frei und gilt gemeinhin als Filmklassiker.
> Nur mal so als Gedankenanreiz mit wie viel zweierlei Maß da gemessen wird.
> 
> Wir sprechen hier immer noch von Fiktion, wo eben niemand zu Schaden kommt.


Inwieweit diese Rape-Szene in Tanz der Teufel jetzt nun relevant für die Handlung des Films war, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich den Film nie gesehen habe. Ob eine Indizierung gerechtfertigt war, kann ich also auch nicht sagen. Aber Fiktion ist kein Freifahrtschein, um jede Fantasie oder gedankliche Perversion auszuleben. 

Aber nur, weil der Film als Klassiker gilt, muss das doch nichts an der Kritikwürdigkeit einiger Szenen ändern. Die Bücher von Marquis de Sade sind auch literarische Klassiker, aber trotzdem ziemlich kranker Scheiß (und nichtmal sonderlich gut geschrieben).


----------



## Spiritogre (28. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Inwieweit diese Rape-Szene in Tanz der Teufel jetzt nun relevant für die Handlung des Films war, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich den Film nie gesehen habe. Ob eine Indizierung gerechtfertigt war, kann ich also auch nicht sagen. Aber Fiktion ist kein Freifahrtschein, um jede Fantasie oder gedankliche Perversion auszuleben.
> 
> Aber nur, weil der Film als Klassiker gilt, muss das doch nichts an der Kritikwürdigkeit einiger Szenen ändern. Die Bücher von Marquis de Sade sind auch literarische Klassiker, aber trotzdem ziemlich kranker Scheiß (und nichtmal sonderlich gut geschrieben).



Wie definierst du ausleben? Also ein Verbrechen begehen indem man z.B. jemanden vergewaltigt oder ist ausleben für dich auch schon ein Rollenspiel, welches dies nachahmt? 
Wie bereits erörtert, mein Standpunkt ist, ist es fiktiv und kommt niemand zu Schaden, dann ist es in Ordnung. Denn es kommt ja eben niemand zu Schaden. Und was Leute in ihren vier Wänden machen geht nur sie etwas an.

Mein Standpunkt ist klar und hier allgemein bekannt, ich kann Moralpolizei und Zensur nicht ausstehen.


----------



## TAOO (28. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie definierst du ausleben? Also ein Verbrechen begehen indem man z.B. jemanden vergewaltigt oder ist ausleben für dich auch schon ein Rollenspiel, welches dies nachahmt?
> Wie bereits erörtert, mein Standpunkt ist, ist es fiktiv und kommt niemand zu Schaden, dann ist es in Ordnung. Denn es kommt ja eben niemand zu Schaden. Und was Leute in ihren vier Wänden machen geht nur sie etwas an.
> 
> Mein Standpunkt ist klar und hier allgemein bekannt, ich kann Moralpolizei und Zensur nicht ausstehen.



Aber wenn du zb.etwas konsumierst was andere erstellt haben,laut fiktion dann schadest du trotzdem indirekt das Opfer, kommt natürlich darauf an was ! Es gibt ja nicht nur den Körperlichen Schaden . Also find ich auch nicht ganz richtig . Man sieht, schwieriges Thema


----------



## Spiritogre (28. März 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> Aber wenn du zb.etwas konsumierst was andere erstellt haben,laut fiktion dann schadest du trotzdem indirekt das Opfer, kommt natürlich darauf an was ! Es gibt ja nicht nur den Körperlichen Schaden . Also find ich auch nicht ganz richtig . Man sieht, schwieriges Thema



Welchem Opfer? 
Wenn es fiktiv ist gibt es kein Opfer. Wenn es gespielt war gibt es auch keine Opfer.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie definierst du ausleben? Also ein Verbrechen begehen indem man z.B. jemanden vergewaltigt oder ist ausleben für dich auch schon ein Rollenspiel, welches dies nachahmt?
> Wie bereits erörtert, mein Standpunkt ist, ist es fiktiv und kommt niemand zu Schaden, dann ist es in Ordnung. Denn es kommt ja eben niemand zu Schaden. Und was Leute in ihren vier Wänden machen geht nur sie etwas an.


Ich würde durchaus das reine Konsumieren solcher Spiele und auch die Entwicklung solcher Spiele als "ausleben solcher Fantasien" bezeichnen, korrekt. Nur halt in einem anderen Rahmen. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mein Standpunkt ist klar und hier allgemein bekannt,


Jep. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> ich kann Moralpolizei und Zensur nicht ausstehen.


Dazu sag ich jetzt mal lieber nichts.  

In zwei Punkten hast du Recht: 
Die Gedanken an sich, die Fantasien, sind grenzenlos und die darf jeder haben, wie er lustig ist. Und selbstverständlich kommt grundsätzlich dabei niemand zu schaden. Aber das ist einfach sonnenklar und darum geht's ja auch gar nicht. Sorry, aber ist nichts weiter als ein Totschlagargument. 

Nicht alles ist Kunst, bzw. nicht alles sollte man als Kunst bezeichnen, und nicht alles sollte man mit dem Argument "kommt ja keiner zu schaden" durchwinken. Nach der Logik könnten wir allen möglichen Scheiß durchwinken und öffentlich machen und es mit "Es schädigt niemanden" oder "Es ist halt Kunst" rechtfertigen. 

Würdest du auch z.B. virtuelle Kinderpornografie durchwinken und gutheißen? Kommt ja niemand zu schaden. Oder wo ziehst du persönlich bei Fiktion die Grenze? PS: Ich frage das hier nicht, um zu provozieren.


----------



## TAOO (28. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Welchem Opfer?
> Wenn es fiktiv ist gibt es kein Opfer. Wenn es gespielt war gibt es auch keine Opfer.



lassen wir es mal dabei . Alles gut


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. März 2019)

Mir persönlich sind ja auch die gefühlt 10 Millionen Spiele lieber, in denen ich wahlos Leute ermorde und/oder verstümmele, weil das ist... äh... weniger schlimm?


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> weil das ist... äh... weniger schlimm?


Auch wenn dein Beitrag ironisch gemeint war: Gesellschaftlich gesehen stimmt das sogar. 

Ob man das nun persönlich genauso sieht, steht auf nem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Worrel (28. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Will irgendwer wirklich abstreiten, dass es sich hier um Gewaltpornographie handelt? Ich mein, das steht doch schon im Titel.
> Wo sowas bei uns eine Straftat ist, sollte es kaum wundern, dass es hier auch nicht vertrieben werden darf.


Und wieso steht dann *Assassin's Creed *in zig Variationen in den Regalen?
Oder ist das Massenmorden auf Selbstjustizbasis aufgrund einer "Überzeugung oder auch eines "Glaubensbekenntnisses" plötzlich keine Straftat mehr? _*messer schärf*_


----------



## Loosa (28. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und wieso steht dann *Assassin's Creed *in zig Variationen in den Regalen?
> Oder ist das Massenmorden auf Selbstjustizbasis aufgrund einer "Überzeugung oder auch eines "Glaubensbekenntnisses" plötzlich keine Straftat mehr? _*messer schärf*_



Ach Worrel, willst du nur reizen mit diesen dämlichen Vergleichen, oder meinst du das so?
Verbrechen _darzustellen_ war noch nie verboten. Dann hätte es auch kein Max und Moritz geben dürfen.

Die USK beschreibt ihre Unterscheidungskriterien schonmal recht anschaulich.
Ab wann dann die Menschenwürde angegriffen, oder Gewalt verherrlicht wird sollen Juristen entscheiden. Das ist für mich als Laien zu schwammig.

Aber wenn unter §184a Gewaltpornographie (und solche mit Tieren) ein Straftatbestand ist, dann braucht man bei dem Spiel nicht groß drüber diskutieren, dann verstößt es gegen geltendes Recht. Das Verbreiten kann bis zu 3 Jahre bringen.
Man mag den Sinn davon infrage stellen, oder philosophieren ab wann virtueller Schaden nicht doch echten Schaden reflektiert. Da bin ich aber jetzt zu faul. Speziell bei so nem idiotischen Titel.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (28. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und wieso steht dann *Assassin's Creed *in zig Variationen in den Regalen?
> Oder ist das Massenmorden auf Selbstjustizbasis aufgrund einer "Überzeugung oder auch eines "Glaubensbekenntnisses" plötzlich keine Straftat mehr? _*messer schärf*_



Die Diskussion wurde hier ja schonmal über hunderte Kommentare lang ausgefochten...in der Welt, in der wir leben wird Gewalt unterschiedlich bewertet. Sexuelle Gewalt oder Gewalt gegen Kinder wird dabei anders bewertet, als Gewalt zwischen "gleichrangigen" Parteien. Gewalt aus einer Verteidigungssituation heraus wird als heroisch empfunden etc. Der allergrößte Teil von Spielen und Filmen zeigt Gewalt in letzterem Kontext. Auch in AC werden getötete Gegner als Teil der Templer, gemeiner, über Leichen unschuldiger gehender Geheimbündler mit dem ultimativen Ziel der Weltbeherrschung beschrieben. Irgendwie hat jeder der Gegner, im Kontext der Geschichte / Zeit, den Tod "verdient". Darin besteht ein Unterschied zu "Rape Day". Ob diese Unterscheidungen für einen selber Sinn machen sei erstmal dahingestellt; tatsächlich gehen die Meinungen darüber, welche Gewalt nun als wie schlimm wahrgenommen wird teilweise weit auseinander. Dann sollte man aber imo seine Ansicht auch begründen, statt es sich mit "wo soll denn da der Unterschied sein?!" einfach zu machen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Die Diskussion wurde hier ja schonmal über hunderte Kommentare lang ausgefochten...in der Welt, in der wir leben wird Gewalt unterschiedlich bewertet. Sexuelle Gewalt oder Gewalt gegen Kinder wird dabei anders bewertet, als Gewalt zwischen "gleichrangigen" Parteien. Gewalt aus einer Verteidigungssituation heraus wird als heroisch empfunden etc. Der allergrößte Teil von Spielen und Filmen zeigt Gewalt in letzterem Kontext. Auch in AC werden getötete Gegner als Teil der Templer, gemeiner, über Leichen unschuldiger gehender Geheimbündler mit dem ultimativen Ziel der Weltbeherrschung beschrieben. Irgendwie hat jeder der Gegner, im Kontext der Geschichte / Zeit, den Tod "verdient". Darin besteht ein Unterschied zu "Rape Day". Ob diese Unterscheidungen für einen selber Sinn machen sei erstmal dahingestellt; tatsächlich gehen die Meinungen darüber, welche Gewalt nun als wie schlimm wahrgenommen wird teilweise weit auseinander. Dann sollte man aber imo seine Ansicht auch begründen, statt es sich mit "wo soll denn da der Unterschied sein?!" einfach zu machen.


Bringt es ja ziemlich gut auf den Punkt.


----------



## Schalkmund (28. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Aber wenn unter §184a Gewaltpornographie (und solche mit Tieren) ein Straftatbestand ist, dann braucht man bei dem Spiel nicht groß drüber diskutieren, dann verstößt es gegen geltendes Recht. Das Verbreiten kann bis zu 3 Jahre bringen.


Wobei es doch etwas verwunderlich ist das die Verbreitung von  "Gewaltpornographie" ein Straftatbestand ist. Die typische kommerzielle Pornografie ist doch auch nur eine Form der Schauspielerei (wenn auch oft eine ziemlich lausige) demnach müssten Vergewaltigungs-Szenen in Filmen oder Serien evtl. Romanen doch auch taboo sein. Und wann erreicht ein SM-Porno die Grenze zur Gewaltpornografie?  
Oder verstehe ich den Begriff Gewaltpornographie nur falsch und es handelt sich dabei nicht um eine geschauspielerte Vergewaltigung mit freiwilligen Darstellern, sondern um eine reale Vergewaltigung die mitgefilmt wird? Dann wär es wohl nachvollziehbar.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> sondern um eine wirkliche Vergewaltigung die mitgefilmt wird? Dann wär es wohl nachvollziehbar.


Genau das ist es.


----------



## Loosa (28. März 2019)

Der Schlüsselbegriff ist wohl "gegenseitiges Einverständnis."
Was es im rein Virtuellen natürlich wieder schwieriger macht. Aber bei so einem Beispiel wie hier, bin sogar superschwammig Ich zur Abwechslung mal vollkommen einseitig.  

In der Schweiz ist sogar der Besitz strafbar.
Dagegen sieht es in Österreich selbst mit Verbreitung von einverständlichem SM heikel aus.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Würdest du auch z.B. virtuelle Kinderpornografie durchwinken und gutheißen? Kommt ja niemand zu schaden. Oder wo ziehst du persönlich bei Fiktion die Grenze? PS: Ich frage das hier nicht, um zu provozieren.


Wie ich bereits sagte, es kommt niemand zu schaden, es gibt keine betroffenen Kinder sondern nur fiktive Figuren. Entsprechend habe ich keine Probleme damit. Im Gegenteil finde ich die künstliche Aufregung darüber, die in den letzten Jahren stattfindet albern. Anstelle echten Kindesmissbrauch zu verhindern wird sich über fiktive Werke aufgeregt und dagegen vorgegangen. Das ist nun mal einfacher und billiger und die Bevölkerung einschließlich Leuten wie dir, denen sowas gegen den Strich geht, ist dann befriedigt und ruhig gestellt. 

Dass solche Werke Pädophilen vielleicht sogar helfen ihre Neigung so in den Griff zu kriegen wird komplett ignoriert. Aber na gut, irgendwann war auch Homosexualität eine Krankheit, die es zu bekämpfen galt. Zeiten ändern sich. 



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Wobei es doch etwas verwunderlich ist das die Verbreitung von  "Gewaltpornographie" ein Straftatbestand ist. Die typische kommerzielle Pornografie ist doch auch nur eine Form der Schauspielerei (wenn auch oft eine ziemlich lausige) demnach müssten Vergewaltigungs-Szenen in Filmen oder Serien evtl. Romanen doch auch taboo sein. Und wann erreicht ein SM-Porno die Grenze zur Gewaltpornografie?
> Oder verstehe ich den Begriff Gewaltpornographie nur falsch und es handelt sich dabei nicht um eine geschauspielerte Vergewaltigung mit freiwilligen Darstellern, sondern um eine reale Vergewaltigung die mitgefilmt wird? Dann wär es wohl nachvollziehbar.


Pornografie, egal in welcher Form, ist in Deutschland (ähnlich Spiele) nicht als Kunst anerkannt. Deswegen sind viele Dinge die in normalen Filmen erlaubt sind, eben weil sie unter die Kunstfreiheit fallen, selbst wenn es eine handlungsfreie Aneinanderreihung von Folterszenen ist (oder siehe etwa die Klassiker-Reihe Gesichter des Todes), bei Pornos verboten. 

In England übrigens noch mehr Dinge als hier, "Natursekt", weibliche Ejakulation, Facesitting, Spanking und viele andere Dinge sind dort z.B. auch illegal in der Pornografie. 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Genau das ist es.


Bitte? Hast du noch alle Latten am Zaun? Ein gestellter Filmmord ist kein Mord. Genauso ist eine gestellte Vergewaltigung keine Vergewaltigung sondern Schauspiel.


----------



## Worrel (28. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ach Worrel, willst du nur reizen mit diesen dämlichen Vergleichen, oder meinst du das so?
> Verbrechen _darzustellen_ war noch nie verboten. Dann hätte es auch kein Max und Moritz geben dürfen.



Ähm, deine Argumentation war:


> Ich mein, das steht doch schon im Titel.
> Wo sowas bei uns eine Straftat ist, sollte es kaum wundern, dass es hier auch nicht vertrieben werden darf.


Meine Frage zielte daraufhin, ob du bei deiner Aussage/Forderung/Meinung bleiben willst, daß *alleine der Titel *eines Spiels schon ausschlaggebend für eine Indizierung/ein Verbot sein sollte.
Denn genau das hast du geschrieben.

Wenn du allerdings schreibst: 


Loosa schrieb:


> Verbrechen _darzustellen_ war noch nie verboten. Dann hätte es auch kein Max und Moritz geben dürfen.


... dann frage ich mich, was du denn für ein Problem mit _Rape Day _hast. Da werden ja auch nur "Verbrechen dargestellt" ...

... und wenn du jetzt sagst: _"Jaha, aber interaktiv!" _- nun dann sind wir wieder da, wo die Frage im Raum steht: 
_"Warum ist das dann bei den interaktiven Verbrechen von Assassin's Creed egal?"_

Fazit: Der bloße *Name *oder die Tatsache, *daß *da Verbrechen Teil der Handlung sind, kann nicht der Grund für eine Indizierung sein.
Was nicht heißt, daß es keine anderen Gründe für eine Indizierung oder gar ein Verbot geben könnte.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (28. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits sagte, es kommt niemand zu schaden, es gibt keine betroffenen Kinder sondern nur fiktive Figuren. Entsprechend habe ich keine Probleme damit. Im Gegenteil finde ich die künstliche Aufregung darüber, die in den letzten Jahren stattfindet albern. Anstelle echten Kindesmissbrauch zu verhindern wird sich über fiktive Werke aufgeregt und dagegen vorgegangen. Das ist nun mal einfacher und billiger und die Bevölkerung einschließlich Leuten wie dir, denen sowas gegen den Strich geht, ist dann befriedigt und ruhig gestellt.



Du hast kein Problem damit, okay. Andere Ansichten dazu als "albern", "billiger" und "ruhig stellen" zu bezeichnen zeugt allerdings weder von Emphatie, noch von guter Gesprächsführung. Es wird übrigens nichts "an Stelle" von Kampf gegen Kindesmissbrauch getan, es geht auch beides gleichzeitig.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass solche Werke Pädophilen vielleicht sogar helfen ihre Neigung so in den Griff zu kriegen wird komplett ignoriert.



Das behauptest Du hier immer wieder. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Es gibt genügend Studien zum Thema Hemmschwellenreduzierung, die eindeutig zeigen, dass das Ausleben derartiger Neigungen mit pornographischen Vorlagen die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht, diese Fantasien im echten Leben auszuleben. Das ist NICHT das Selbe wie die Egoshooter-Amoklauf-Kausalitätsdebatte. Pädophilie ist eine psychische Krankheit. Und so wie für Suchtkranke Drogen nicht hilfreich sind, sind für Pädophile Spiele oder Filme dieser Art kein hilfreicher Weg. Es gibt z.B. in der Berliner Charité ein Programm, bei dem Pädophilen auf eigenen Wunsch präventive Hilfe angeboten wird. Rate mal, was dort nicht zum Einsatz kommt...



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber na gut, irgendwann war auch Homosexualität eine Krankheit, die es zu bekämpfen galt. Zeiten ändern sich.



Man Du setzt hier ernsthaft Homosexualität mit Pädophilie gleich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits sagte, es kommt niemand zu schaden, es gibt keine betroffenen Kinder sondern nur fiktive Figuren. Entsprechend habe ich keine Probleme damit. Im Gegenteil finde ich die künstliche Aufregung darüber, die in den letzten Jahren stattfindet albern. Anstelle echten Kindesmissbrauch zu verhindern wird sich über fiktive Werke aufgeregt und dagegen vorgegangen. Das ist nun mal einfacher und billiger und die Bevölkerung einschließlich Leuten wie dir, denen sowas gegen den Strich geht ist dann befriedigt und ruhiggestellt.


Und wieder mal kommst du mit dieser "Leuten wie dir"-Nummer...  Solche "Werke", wie Rape Day, scharf zu kritisieren, schließt keinesfalls aus, sich auch gegen echte Gewalt stark zu machen. Scheint für dich aber vollkommen unvorstellbar zu sein, dass jemand, der im Social Network Kritik übt, sich auch im Real Life gegen Gewalt stark macht und für Gewaltlosigkeit eintritt. 

Aber Hauptsache, irgendeinen Dünnpfiff abgeladen, du "Krieger des freien Internets".   



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass solche Werke Pädophilen vielleicht sogar helfen ihre Neigung so in den Griff zu kriegen wird komplett ignoriert. Aber na gut, irgendwann war auch Homosexualität eine Krankheit, die es zu bekämpfen galt. Zeiten ändern sich.


Und deswegen soll man deiner Meinung nach alle erdenklichen Perversionen durchwinken und erlauben? Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum eben nicht alles fiktive erlaubt ist. Ignorierst du halt auch gern mal. 

Übrigens wird sowas allein eben nicht helfen, Neigungen in den Griff zu kriegen. Dafür braucht es schon deutlich mehr. Abgesehen davon, dass es vielen solcher Menschen irgendwann nicht mehr reicht, "nur" zu spielen oder zu zuschauen. Irgendwann wird der Drang, es selbst tun zu wollen, für solche Menschen nicht selten so groß, dass sie am Ende doch Täter werden. Da hilft auch kein Rape Day. Oder warum, glaubst du, kommt es zu Straftaten dahingehend? Sicher nicht, weil Täter durch Spiele wie Rape Day oder andere "Werke" geläutert wurden. 

Diese Spiele können kein Ausgleich sein. Jedenfalls nicht langfristig. Eine sexuelle Neigung ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem allseits bekannten "schlechten Tag", den jeder mal hat. Wenn ich n schlechten Tag habe, wird geballert und dann ist gut. Pädophilie aber ist eine sexuelle Neigung und damit ein permanentes Bedürfnis, das so einfach nicht befriedigt werden kann. 

Allerdings muss ich hier auch sagen: Ein Orden für diejenigen, die ihre kranken Neigungen tatsächlich in den Griff bekommen und nie zu Tätern werden. Aber du bist auf dem Holzweg, wenn du glaubst, dass solche Spiele tatsächlich helfen könnten. Dieses Argument zieht nicht, weil es schlichtweg nicht wahr ist. Pädophile sind keine vollkommen gesunden Menschen. Pädophilie ist eine psychische Störung und eine abnorme sexuelle Neigung, die zudem auch noch meist mit anderen psychischen Störungen einher gehen und die ihren Ursprung ziemlich tief verwurzelt im Leben des Betroffenen hat. 

Dass du dir ernsthaft einredest, Spiele könnten bei sowas helfen, ist extremst naiv. Ich würde gern glauben, dass du das nicht ernst meinst und dieses Argument nur aus purer Sturheit bringst, um Recht zu behalten. Aber du meinst es ja leider ernst. Homosexualität ist keine Krankheit. Pädophilie jedoch ist eine ziemlich krasse Störung. Und kein psychisch gesunder Mensch ist pädophil. Daher zieht dein seltsamer, vollkommen empathieloser und dreister Vergleich auch nicht.

Selbstverständlich kann auch ein Spiel wie Rape Day nicht dabei helfen, das krankhafte Bedürfnis nach Machtausübung in den Griff zu bekommen (um uns mal wieder dem Thema zu nähern). 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bitte? Hast du noch alle Latten am Zaun? Ein gestellter Filmmord ist kein Mord. Genauso ist eine gestellte Vergewaltigung keine Vergewaltigung sondern Schauspiel.


Du solltest vielleicht mal lernen, Texte nicht nur mit den Augen zu lesen, sondern sie auch verstehen. Gestellte Morden oder Vergewaltigungen waren gar nicht gemeint.


----------



## Loosa (29. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass solche Werke Pädophilen vielleicht sogar helfen ihre Neigung so in den Griff zu kriegen wird komplett ignoriert.



Es kann sie genausogut auch erst so weit triggern, bis die virtuelle Welt nicht mehr ausreicht.
Wie ist da der Stand der Forschung?

Die überwältigende Mehrheit von Kindesmissbrauch hat allerdings nichts mit Pädophilen zu tun. Wird auch gerne ignoriert.
Wie sieht es bei Soziopathen mit Machtgelüsten aus? Das sind zwar noch weniger, aber da dürfte sowas nur dazu dienen die Hemmschwelle zu senken.



> Ein gestellter Filmmord ist kein Mord. Genauso ist eine gestellte Vergewaltigung keine Vergewaltigung sondern Schauspiel.



In dem Quote ging es um eine echte die gefilmt wird. Das passt schon.
Ähh... oder eben nicht.


----------



## Schalkmund (29. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Genau das ist es.


Habe jetzt mal den Wiki-Eintrag zu Gewaltpornografie angesehen. Unter juristische Deutung steht da nach herrschender Meinung.


> Nach herrschender Meinung ist es unerheblich, ob es sich um die Darstellung eines einvernehmlichen Geschehens handelt oder nicht. Laut Tröndle/Fischer ist diese Interpretation zweifelhaft: „Der Gesetzgeber ist davon ausgegangen, dass pornografischen Darstellungen sexuell motivierter Gewalt – gleichgültig ob sie als einverständlich oder nötigend dargestellt wird – ein gefährliches Nachahmungspotential innewohnt (…) Unklar bleibt hierbei, welche Berechtigung die strafrechtliche Verfolgung einer Gefahr haben soll, deren Verwirklichung straflos ist. (…) Zu berücksichtigen ist, dass seit Inkrafttreten des 27. StÄG (1. 9. 1993) offene oder versteckte Darstellungen sadomasochistischer Handlungen in breitem Umfang Eingang auch in die Alltags-Kultur gefunden haben.“


Die Juristen scheinen da selbst nicht wirklich klar zu wissen, ob sich das jetzt gegen Fiktionen richtet oder nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Es kann sie genausogut auch erst so weit triggern, bis die virtuelle Welt nicht mehr ausreicht.
> Wie ist da der Stand der Forschung?


Ich nehme an, das unterscheidet sich nicht großartig vom generellen Film- und Spielkonsum, wo es ja etliche Untersuchungen zum Thema Gewalt gibt, die allesamt keine Korrelation herstellen konnten. Wer gewalttätige Filme konsumiert oder Ego-Shooter zockt rennt nicht plötzlich mit der Waffe los oder will gar in den Krieg ziehen, weil das so geil ist. 
Normale Menschen können eben einfach zwischen Fiktion und Realität unterscheiden. 

Deswegen gehe ich auch nicht weiter auf den Rant da oben von RedDragon20 weiter ein, er ist halt eine extrem verklemmte Person, die alles was seinen Moralvorstellungen widerspricht am liebsten verbieten würde. Vor 20 Jahren hätte er wahrscheinlich Homosexuelle auch als Zwangsgestört am liebsten einliefern lassen. 



> Die überwältigende Mehrheit von Kindesmissbrauch hat allerdings nichts mit Pädophilen zu tun. Wird auch gerne ignoriert.
> Wie sieht es bei Soziopathen mit Machtgelüsten aus? Das sind zwar noch weniger, aber da dürfte sowas nur dazu dienen die Hemmschwelle zu senken.


Richtig, bei den meisten Fällen geht es um Macht und Mißbrauch in der Familie. 
Fälle wo Pädophile Kinder entführen und vergewaltigen sind äußerst selten, mir sind jedenfalls keine bekannt. 

Die ganzen Priester die sich an kleinen Jungs vergehen sind auch nicht schwul oder pädophil, sie sind nur sexuell und mental so unterdrückt, dass sie irgendein Ventil brauchen. 



> In dem Quote ging es um eine echte die gefilmt wird. Das passt schon.
> Ähh... oder eben nicht.


Also echt gefilmte Morde zu zeigen ist auch illegal so weit ich weiß ...


----------



## Loosa (29. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Meine Frage zielte daraufhin, ob du bei deiner Aussage/Forderung/Meinung bleiben willst, daß *alleine der Titel *eines Spiels schon ausschlaggebend für eine Indizierung/ein Verbot sein sollte.
> Denn genau das hast du geschrieben.



Habe ich das geschrieben? Der Titel ist kein Grund für ein Verbot. Aber er müsste "doch schon" deutlich genug darauf hinweisen um was es geht: Gewaltpornographie. Das war gemeint.
Bei der Beschreibung und den Screenshots wird das nochmal im Detail erläutert. Gleiches Ziel wie der Name vermuten lässt. Ausschlaggebend für die Indizierung ist der Inhalt. Ich halte es nicht für wahrscheinlich, dass da jetzt nur Glücksbärchis und Sonnenschein auftauchen.

Menschenwürde hätte ich als Verbot zwar nachvollziehbarer gefunden, aber der andere Paragraph macht die Klassifizierung immerhin einfacher.


/edit: aber auch da ein Pardon; komme jetzt überhaupt erst drauf was du meintest. Titel gegen Titel, vollkommen ohne Kontext sagt natürlich gar nichts aus. Da könnte genausogut ein hochgeistiges, oskargepriesenes Drama dahinterstecken.
/edit2: Aber wie kamst du auf die Idee, ich hätte das so meinen können? 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also echt gefilmte Morde zu zeigen ist auch illegal so weit ich weiß ...



Ach darauf wolltest du hinaus. Pardon, dann hatte ich das falsch herum aufgefasst.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. März 2019)

Rape Day mit Assassin's Creed auf eine Stufe zu stellen halte ich schon für etwas, naja, fragwürdig


----------



## TAOO (29. März 2019)

Man,ist ja fast wie bei'Domian', hier


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Rape Day mit Assassin's Creed auf eine Stufe zu stellen halte ich schon für etwas, naja, fragwürdig



Ach was, Zeit online hat es auch kürzlich auch geschafft, beide Spiele miteinander zu „verbinden“. (https://www.zeit.de/digital/games/2019-03/rape-day-videospiel-vergewaltigung-games)

Zitat:
„In Assassin's Creed kann der Spieler sich von einer Prostituierten befriedigen lassen, im vierten Teil gar eine Frau verfolgen, fangen und aufs Bett zwingen. Das war nicht einmal erotisch, nur sehr angedeutet – aber vor allem von Machismo getragen.“

Äh...joa.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, das unterscheidet sich nicht großartig vom generellen Film- und Spielkonsum, wo es ja etliche Untersuchungen zum Thema Gewalt gibt, die allesamt keine Korrelation herstellen konnten. Wer gewalttätige Filme konsumiert oder Ego-Shooter zockt rennt nicht plötzlich mit der Waffe los oder will gar in den Krieg ziehen, weil das so geil ist.
> Normale Menschen können eben einfach zwischen Fiktion und Realität unterscheiden.


In unserer kleinen Diskussion ging es vornehmlich darum, ob solche Spiele pädophilen Menschen, bzw. psychisch gestörten Menschen, die Neigungen dahin gehend entwickelt haben, dabei helfen können, diese Neigungen in den Griff zu kriegen, oder eben nicht.  Und das ist nunmal nicht der Fall. Gerade bei psychischen Störungen ist die Hemmschwelle gering und kann durch solche Spiele noch weiter abgebaut werden, bis es dann zur Tat im Real Life kommt. 

Es ging dabei weder darum, ob ein Verbot sinnvoll ist, noch ob _normale_ Menschen damit klar kommen. Du verfehlst gerade dein eigenes Thema. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Richtig, bei den meisten Fällen geht es um Macht und Mißbrauch in der Familie.
> Fälle wo Pädophile Kinder entführen und vergewaltigen sind äußerst selten, mir sind jedenfalls keine bekannt.


Der Begriff "Dunkelziffer" sagt dir aber schon was, oder? Letztlich läuft es aber darauf hinaus: Ob nun Pädophil oder eben nur ein krankhafter Drang, Macht ausüben zu wollen,  es sind psychisch nicht gesunde Menschen. Btw. ist schon das intime Berühren Minderjähriger eine Straftat und fällt unter Missbrauch. Leider gibt es da tatsächlich genug Fälle. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Deswegen gehe ich auch nicht weiter auf den Rant da oben von RedDragon20 weiter ein, er ist halt eine extrem verklemmte Person, die alles was seinen Moralvorstellungen widerspricht am liebsten verbieten würde. *Vor 20 Jahren hätte er wahrscheinlich Homosexuelle auch als Zwangsgestört am liebsten einliefern lassen.*


Bist du jetzt bockig, weil ich dir widersprochen habe und du keine Argumente mehr hast, oder wie?   Wenn du nur austeilen, aber offensichtlich nicht einstecken kannst (kennt man ja von dir), lass es lieber von vornherein bleiben. Und wenn du mir mit deinen üblichen "Leute wie dir"-Sprüchen oder "Hast du noch alle Latten am Zaun" kommst, dann wunder dich halt nicht, wenn ich dir mit nem Rant komme. Du kennst ja den Spruch: Wie es in den Wald rein schallt, so schallt's auch wieder raus. Also spar es dir einfach zukünftig mal, andere Meinungen als "lächerlich" oder "albern" abzutun, nur weil dir die gegen den Strich und nicht mit deinem eigenen Weltbild konform gehen. 

Kannst ja deinen Standpunkt gern weiter vertreten, aber durch solche dummen Sprüche machst du eher den Eindruck dieses Bockes hier: 
https://9gag.com/gag/agngXWK

Können wir also bitte vernünftig miteinander diskutieren oder willst du dich weiter lächerlich machen? Mir wäre ja ersteres lieber, da ich davon ausgehe, mit einem erwachsenen Menschen zu diskutieren und nicht mit einem Kind, das jeden als doof bezeichnet, wenn es seinen Willen nicht bekommt.


----------



## MichaelG (29. März 2019)

Das Problem ist ja auch das so etwas durchaus auch als "Einstiegsdroge" dienen kann und sich die entsprechenden Personen dann so hineinsteigern bis zu einer realen Ausführung/Auslebung des Ganzen. Das ist ähnlich wie bei den Pädophilen. Zuerst sind es nur irgendwelche Videos und Pics im Darknet. Dann kommt irgendwann einmal der Punkt wo sie das ganze selbst "live" erleben wollen. Daher halte ich selbst virtuelle Dinge die so etwas betreffen für gefährlich.


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Man Du setzt hier ernsthaft Homosexualität mit Pädophilie gleich.


Was ist falsch daran?
Schwule fühlen sich zu gleichgeschlechtlichen Partnern hin gezogen, Pädophile zu Kindern.

Das alleine ist noch keine Straftat oder Krankheit.
Klar: es ist unnormal. 
Das ist aber vieles.
Sind Sado/Maso Spielchen eigentlich Auswirkungen einer Krankheit? 

Für viele sind Pädophile alle potentielle Gewalttäter, die ihre Opfer am liebsten nach "Gebrauch" töten und im Wald verscharren.
Kaum einer scheint sich Gedanken darüber zu machen, daß das statisch gesehen nur die Vergewaltiger sind. Wenn wir über Heteros und Homos reden, verdammen wir die doch auch nicht *alle*, nur weil es darunter auch (dann natürlich medial breit getretene) Fälle von Vergewaltigung gibt.
Vor allem gibt es bei Pädophilen eine höhere Dunkelziffer, da diese sexuelle Neigung gesellschaftlich nicht akzeptiert ist.  Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, daß das gesellschaftliche Stigma diese Menschen eher krank macht (zB Paranoia) als die bloße Tatsache, daß sie sich zu Kindern hingezogen fühlen.

In meinen Augen ist der einzige Unterschied zwischen Pädophilen und Homosexuellen, daß dem Pädophilen gesellschaftlich und gesetzlich (zu Recht! ) nicht erlaubt ist, seine Sexualität auszuleben.



> Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Es gibt genügend Studien zum Thema Hemmschwellenreduzierung, die eindeutig zeigen, dass das Ausleben derartiger Neigungen mit pornographischen Vorlagen die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht, diese Fantasien im echten Leben
> auszuleben. Das ist NICHT das Selbe wie die Egoshooter-Amoklauf-Kausalitätsdebatte. Pädophilie ist eine psychische Krankheit. Und so wie für Suchtkranke Drogen nicht hilfreich sind, sind für Pädophile Spiele oder Filme dieser Art kein hilfreicher Weg.


a) was für Studien? von wem in Austrag gegeben? und am wichtigsten:* mit welchen Probanden?*

Stell dir mal die Gesamtmenge aller Pädophilen vor: Natürlich die Straftäter, diejenigen, die in irgendwelchen Therapien zum Thema sind - aber auch diejenigen, die nicht übergriffig sind. und diejenigen, die keiner kennt, weil sie Kinder so lieben, daß sie ihnen kein Haar krümmen können und daher niemand vermutet, daß sie pädophil sein könnten. Die es vielleicht selbst gar nicht wissen und denken, sie wären asexuell, weil sie keine Gefühle zu erwachsenen Partnern aufbauen und sich daher voll auf ihre Arbeit als Kindergärtner konzentrieren.
Pädophil (oder auch Hetero) wird man ja nicht erst mit vollzogenem Geschlechtsakt.

So, jetzt haben wir gedanklich vor uns all diese Pädophilen versammelt.

Welche Pädophilen tauchen jetzt wohl in einer Studie auf?
und - viel wichtiger: Welche *nicht?*

Bei einer solch hohen Dunkelziffer ist es sehr schwer für eine Studie, eine realistische Darstellung der tatsächlichen Verhältnisse zu ergeben. Wenn nicht gar unmöglich.

Das ist ja dasselbe, als ob man Aussagen über Heteros treffen wollte, aber nur Vergewaltiger, Sexualstraftäter und Sexsüchtige zu dem Thema untersucht ...



> Es gibt z.B. in der Berliner Charité ein Programm, bei dem Pädophilen auf eigenen Wunsch präventive Hilfe angeboten wird. Rate mal, was dort nicht zum Einsatz kommt...


... vielleicht auch, weil KiPo momentan in jeglicher Form verboten ist?

Natürlich gibt es auch kein Rezept, das bei allen Fällen den Betroffenen hilft. Menschen sind nun mal wemauchimmer-sei-Dank unterschiedlich. Dem einen hilft das womöglich, während es dem anderen nur den Mund wässrig macht.

Das gilt aber wiederum auch für andere Thematiken. Jemand mit Gewaltfantasien wird vielleicht durch brutale Actionfilme oder _Assassin's Creed _angestachelt.
Jemand anders hat schon öfters mit dem Gedanken gespielt, ein Auto zu klauen und spielt dann _GTA ..._

_Auslöser _für eine Tat kann jedoch bei solchen Menschen alles mögliche sein - möglicherweise auch einfach absolute Kleinigkeiten.


b) Wieso sollte das was anderes sein als bei Killerspielen?
Bei Kilerspielen hat man eben auch Zugriff auf die gesamte Klientel - ja vielleicht sogar in einem zu großen Maß die "unschuldigen" Gamer, die nie einen Amoklauf oö veranstalten würden, da das Thema ja durchaus bei Aktionen in den sozialen Medien hochgeputscht werden kann und sich dann überdurchschnittlich viele "normale" Spieler für die Studie melden.

Hier liegt das Stigma auch auf der anderen Seite. Zudem sind Menschen, die für solche Taten anfällig sind, oft sozial isoliert und daher möglicherweise deutlich unmotivierter, an solchen Studien teilzunehmen und daher dort unterrepräsentiert.

Grundsätzlich denke ich aber, daß die Fälle ähnlich liegen:

Leute, die eh schon mit den Gedanken an Amokläufe/Triebtaten spielen, könnten davon getriggert werden.
"Normale" Leute, die  das Spiel spielen, werden dadurch nicht dazu angestiftet.




RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Übrigens wird sowas allein eben nicht helfen, Neigungen in den Griff zu kriegen. Dafür braucht es schon deutlich mehr. Abgesehen davon, dass es vielen solcher Menschen irgendwann nicht mehr reicht, "nur" zu spielen oder zu zuschauen. Irgendwann wird der Drang, es selbst tun zu wollen, für solche Menschen nicht selten so groß, dass sie am Ende doch Täter werden.


Warum? 
Wieso sollte es für einen Menschen nicht vollkommen in Ordnung sein, einfach nur KiPo zum Triebabbau zu verwenden und Ende?
Und dann gibt es ja noch Asexuelle. 
Und auch hier ist nicht alles schwarz und weiß, sondern geht ineinander über.

Ein sinngemäßes _"Pädophile müssen zwangsläufig zu übergriffigen Triebtätern werden"_ halte für absolut weltfremd.



> warum, glaubst du, kommt es zu Straftaten dahingehend? Sicher nicht, weil Täter durch Spiele wie Rape Day oder andere "Werke" geläutert wurden.


Es kommt zu Straftaten, weil diese Menschen *Vergewaltiger *sind.
Nicht, weil sie Pädophile sind. Denn das verursacht lediglich die Auswahl ihrer Opfer.



> Eine sexuelle Neigung ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem allseits bekannten "schlechten Tag", den jeder mal hat. Wenn ich n schlechten Tag habe, wird geballert und dann ist gut.


"Ein schlechter Tag" ist aber lediglich der Auslöser der Tat. Der dahinterliegende Grund beeinflußt ebenso den Alltag des Täters. (zB Mobbing, die tägliche Tretmühle des Alltags, das soziale Umfeld ...)



> Pädophilie ist eine psychische Störung und eine abnorme sexuelle Neigung,


Und was heißt das konkret?

bei Wikipedia ist beispielsweise ein Kriterium für eine psychische Störung die _"Verletzung von sozialen Normen"_.
dh: der Mensch verhält sich unnormal. 
Natürlich reagieren andere Menschen darauf mit Unverständnis oder ggfalls mit Ablehnung. Das merkt der Betroffene und das trägt dann zu den weiteren Punkten _Persönliches Leid_ und _Beeinträchtigung der Lebensführung_ bei oder verursacht diese erst.

Letzten Endes definiert sich eine psychische Störung ausschließlich durch die Abweichung von der Norm.
Und was ist die Norm?
Das, was wir als Gesellschaft veranstalten. Sprich: Wir haben einfach mal beschlossen: _"Wir haben recht und du gehörst nicht dazu!"_
Und genauso, wie wir Schwule in der Mitte der Gesellschaft akzeptieren, könnten wir auch Pädophile dort akzeptieren - natürlich nur solche, die keine Vergewaltiger sind. Genauso, wie wir auch keine vergewaltigenden Schwulen und Heteros akzeptieren.



> Selbstverständlich kann auch ein Spiel wie Rape Day nicht dabei helfen, das krankhafte Bedürfnis nach Machtausübung in den Griff zu bekommen (um uns mal wieder dem Thema zu nähern).


Warum nicht? man kann doch beispiesweise auch Höhenangst mit VR bekämpfen.
=> https://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video...l-reality-therapie-gegen-hoehenangst-100.html


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ein sinngemäßes _"Pädophile müssen zwangsläufig zu übergriffigen Triebtätern werden"_ halte für absolut weltfremd.


Das hab ich ja auch nie behauptet. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Es kommt zu Straftaten, weil diese Menschen *Vergewaltiger *sind.
> Nicht, weil sie Pädophile sind. Denn das verursacht lediglich die Auswahl ihrer Opfer.
> 
> Und was heißt das konkret?
> ...


Warum fragst du mich eigentlich, was das konkret heißt, wenn du selbst die Antwort gibst?  

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass Pädophile per se böse  Menschen sind.  Das unterstellst du mir hier gerade nur sinngemäß. Ich habe gesagt, dass Pädophilie eine psychische Störung und eine abnorme sexuelle Neigung ist und das ist nunmal ein Fakt. Völlig wertefrei. Ein Pädophiler kann ja erstmal nichts für seine Neigung. Er hat sie sich nicht ausgesucht, wie man sich ein Schnitzel im Restaurant aussucht. Tatsächlich bin ich durchaus, wie schon gesagt, der Meinung, dass es absolut respektabel ist, wenn diese Leute ihre Neigungen in den Griff bekommen und nie zu Tätern werden. Die eigene Sexualität zu unterdrücken ist auf Dauer nicht leicht. 

Aber es ist trotzdem eine Gefahr für das Umfeld da. Pädophilie geht, wie gesagt, oft mit anderen psychischen Störungen einher oder kann auch zu psychischen Krankheiten führen, weil sich der Betroffene seiner Neigung und den Folgen eines eventuellen Handelns durchaus bewusst ist. Und die Ursachen für diese Neigung liegen eben im Leben des Betroffenen. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Warum nicht? man kann doch beispiesweise auch Höhenangst mit VR bekämpfen.
> => https://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video...l-reality-therapie-gegen-hoehenangst-100.html


Sexualität ist allerdings schon etwas anderes als eine Phobie.

Ich verstehe halt nur nicht, wie man Homosexualität mit Pädophilie auf eine Stufe stellen kann. Wenn ein Kerl sich zu seinem Geschlecht hingezogen fühlt, ist das völlig okay. Wenn ein Kerl sich zu einem Kind sexuell hingezogen fühlt, ist das eben nicht okay. Muss man ernsthaft noch erläutern, warum beides nicht auf eine Stufe gestellt werden kann? Ein Kind genießt nunmal besonderen Schutz und das zurecht.


----------



## Cicero (29. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits sagte, es kommt niemand zu schaden, es gibt keine betroffenen Kinder sondern nur fiktive Figuren. Entsprechend habe ich keine Probleme damit.





Worrel schrieb:


> Was ist falsch daran?
> Schwule fühlen sich zu gleichgeschlechtlichen Partnern hin gezogen, Pädophile zu Kindern.
> 
> Das alleine ist noch keine Straftat oder Krankheit.
> Klar: es ist unnormal.



Wow. Ganz ehrlich: Beim Durchlesen vieler Kommentare hier bekomme ich das kalte Grauen. Die Darstelllung von Kindesmissbrauch ist für jemanden kein Problem? Homosexualität ist "unnormal"? Erschreckend und furchtbar.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja auch das so etwas durchaus auch als "Einstiegsdroge" dienen kann und sich die entsprechenden Personen dann so hineinsteigern bis zu einer realen Ausführung/Auslebung des Ganzen. Das ist ähnlich wie bei den Pädophilen. Zuerst sind es nur irgendwelche Videos und Pics im Darknet. Dann kommt irgendwann einmal der Punkt wo sie das ganze selbst "live" erleben wollen. Daher halte ich selbst virtuelle Dinge die so etwas betreffen für gefährlich.



Beispiele? Wo sind die ganzen Pädophilen und Vergewaltiger, die sich an anderen Menschen vergehen, nachdem der Konsum entsprechender Medien für sie nicht mehr genug war? Müsste ja genug Fälle geben wenn das so wäre. 
Tatsache ist, ich kenne keinen einzigen. Weder bei Vergewaltigungen noch bei Pädophilie. 

Wie ich oben bereits anführte, ist wie mit dem Konsum von Spielen oder Filmen. Sämtliche Studien zeigen, dass die KEINE Gewaltbereitschaft fördern. Viele Leute sagen bei Spielen sogar, dass sie helfen Aggressionen abzubauen.



Cicero schrieb:


> Wow. Ganz ehrlich: Beim Durchlesen vieler Kommentare hier bekomme ich das kalte Grauen. Die Darstelllung von Kindesmissbrauch ist für jemanden kein Problem? Homosexualität ist "unnormal"? Erschreckend und furchtbar.


Lesen ist nicht deine Stärke, oder? 
Außerdem, dein moralischer Kompass entsteht durch dein soziales Umfeld und die Gesellschaft. Die entscheidet, was als normal empfunden wird und was als pervers. 
Grundsätzlich gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen einer "normalen" heterosexuellen Veranlagung, einer homosexuellen Veranlagung oder einer pädophilen Veranlagung. 
Und, grundsätzlich kommt bei einem fiktiven Medium niemand zu schaden, Gewalt in Medien wo Menschen grausam verstümmelt werden und getötet werden ist jedoch gesellschaftlich akzeptiert, deswegen gibt es da keinen Aufschrei. Vergewaltigung ist letztlich eine Art der Folter, aber frag mal, ob jemand lieber einmal vergewaltigt würde oder vielleicht wochenlang gefoltert mit Waterbording, glühenden Eisen, Zähnen durchbohren, Fingernägel rausreißen etc. Was ist davon schlimmer? Es bleibt dabei, das letztere ist gesellschaft akzeptiert, das ist das wahre Kranke dabei! 

Während alles was sexuell ist immer wieder tabuisiert wird.


----------



## xaan (29. März 2019)

Nicht, dass mich die Indizierung sonderlich stören würde. Aber rein Interessehalber: hat die BPJM eine Vorabversion zum testen gehabt? Ich mein, das Spiel ist doch afaik noch nicht raus. (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, bin zu faul um dem hinterherzugoogeln. *g*) 
Oder basiert die Indizierung jetzt erst mal nur auf der Eigenwerbung des Entwicklers?



Worrel schrieb:


> Was ist falsch daran?
> Schwule fühlen sich zu gleichgeschlechtlichen Partnern hin gezogen, Pädophile zu Kindern.


Ich versteh' schon (oder glaube zu verstehen) was du meinst: es ist zunächst mal nur eine sexuelle Orientierung, die sich der Betroffene nicht ausgesucht hat.

Wir haben uns als Gesellschaft dennoch entschlossen, Pädophilie zu ächten, weil das Ausleben dieser Orientierung grundsätzlich IMMER zur Vergewaltigung eines Kindes führt. Und das steht im krassen Gegensatz zu anderen Orientierungen wie Homosexualität oder auch bloßen Fetischen wie BDSM. (wobei gerade Letzteres auch immer falsch dargestellt wird. Die Kontrolle hat gerade nicht der dominante Partner, sondern der mit dem Safe Word....)


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Beispiele? Wo sind die ganzen Pädophilen und Vergewaltiger, die sich an anderen Menschen vergehen, nachdem der Konsum entsprechender Medien für sie nicht mehr genug war? Müsste ja genug Fälle geben wenn das so wäre.
> Tatsache ist, ich kenne keinen einzigen. Weder bei Vergewaltigungen noch bei Pädophilie.


Und nur weil *dir* keine Fälle bekannt sind, ist es nicht wahr? Ganz schön kurzsichtig, wenn nicht gar durch und durch ignorant. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie ich oben bereits anführte, ist wie mit dem Konsum von Spielen oder Filmen. Sämtliche Studien zeigen, dass die KEINE Gewaltbereitschaft fördern. Viele Leute sagen bei Spielen sogar, dass sie helfen Aggressionen abzubauen.


Das ist aber nur bei psychisch gesunden Menschen eindeutig der Fall. Nicht aber bei Menschen, bei denen was im Argen liegt. Und um die ging es ja nun hier grad zuletzt. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Lesen ist nicht deine Stärke, oder?
> Außerdem, dein moralischer Kompass entsteht durch dein soziales Umfeld und die Gesellschaft. Die entscheidet, was als normal empfunden wird und was als pervers.


Und dein moralischer Kompass entsteht durch was? Richtig: Äußere Einflüsse. Erziehung im Laufe deines Lebens durch Eltern, aber eben auch durch Medien, Freunde usw. Auf Basis dessen hast du dir deinen eigenen moralischen Werkzeugkasten zusammengestellt. So wie alle anderen auch, die deine Meinung nicht teilen. Du bist nicht einfach aus deiner Mutter geschlüpft und hast gleich für dich selbst entschieden "Ich vertrete meine eigenen Werte. Fuck the System!". 

Du tust ja gerade so, als wärst du die einzige Person auf der Welt, die eigene Entscheidungen treffen kann. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und, grundsätzlich kommt bei einem fiktiven Medium niemand zu schaden, Gewalt in Medien wo Menschen grausam verstümmelt werden und getötet werden ist jedoch gesellschaftlich akzeptiert, deswegen gibt es da keinen Aufschrei. Vergewaltigung ist letztlich eine Art der Folter, aber frag mal, ob jemand lieber einmal vergewaltigt würde oder vielleicht wochenlang gefoltert mit Waterbording, glühenden Eisen, Zähnen durchbohren, Fingernägel rausreißen etc. Was ist davon schlimmer? Es bleibt dabei, das letztere ist gesellschaft akzeptiert, das ist das wahre Kranke dabei!


Ich will jetzt mal ganz stark bezweifeln, dass derartige Folter gesellschaftlich akzeptiert ist. Woher nimmst du denn bitte diese Aussage?


----------



## Spiritogre (29. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und nur weil *dir* keine Fälle bekannt sind, ist es nicht wahr? Ganz schön kurzsichtig, wenn nicht gar durch und durch ignorant.


Na dann Butter bei die Fische, her mit den ganzen Medienberichten zu solchen Fällen. Es wird genug über Kindesmißbrauch und Vergewaltigung berichtet, da wirst du ja sicher in der Lage sein ein paar Fälle zu nennen. 



> Das ist aber nur bei psychisch gesunden Menschen eindeutig der Fall. Nicht aber bei Menschen, bei denen was im Argen liegt. Und um die ging es ja nun hier grad zuletzt.


Also alle Medien verbieten, weil psychisch kranke Menschen sie beeinflussen könnten.



> Ich will jetzt mal ganz stark bezweifeln, dass derartige Folter gesellschaftlich akzeptiert ist. Woher nimmst du denn bitte diese Aussage?


Es ging um die Darstellung in Medien. GTA, Mortal Kombat, Hostel, Saw ... alle akzeptiert und teils abgefeiert.


----------



## Cicero (29. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Lesen ist nicht deine Stärke, oder?
> Außerdem, dein moralischer Kompass entsteht durch dein soziales Umfeld und die Gesellschaft. Die entscheidet, was als normal empfunden wird und was als pervers.



Doch. Ich habe dich sogar wortwörtlich zitiert deswegen. Was den moralischen Kompass angeht: Wer alleine die fiktive Darstellung von Kindesmissbrauch als "kein Problem" empfindet, sollte lieber mal seinen eigenen Kompass oder, um dich wieder zu zitieren, sein eigenes "soziales Umfeld und die Gesellschaft", in der er sich bewegt, nachjustieren. Ich hoffe wirklich, du willst hier nur etwas provozieren. Ansonsten solltest du selbst deine Einstellung zu solchen Themen einmal kritisch reflektieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. März 2019)

Cicero schrieb:


> Doch. Ich habe dich sogar wortwörtlich zitiert deswegen. Was den moralischen Kompass angeht: Wer alleine die fiktive Darstellung von Kindesmissbrauch als "kein Problem" empfindet, sollte lieber mal seinen eigenen Kompass oder, um dich wieder zu zitieren, sein eigenes "soziales Umfeld und die Gesellschaft", in der er sich bewegt, nachjustieren. Ich hoffe wirklich, du willst hier nur etwas provozieren. Ansonsten solltest du selbst deine Einstellung zu solchen Themen einmal kritisch reflektieren.



Wie ist denn deine Einstellung zu Gewalt in Medien? Oder konsumierst du nur Benjamin Blümchen, weil alles andere zu moralisch verwerflich ist? Du hast kein Problem mit Mord in einem Spiel oder Film? Dann bist du ein Heuchler und misst mit zweierlei Maß.


----------



## xaan (29. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie ist denn deine Einstellung zu Gewalt in Medien? Oder konsumierst du nur Benjamin Blümchen, weil alles andere zu moralisch verwerflich ist? Du hast kein Problem mit Mord in einem Spiel oder Film? Dann bist du ein Heuchler und misst mit zweierlei Maß.



Nur kurz als Einwurf: Gewalt lässt sich immer durch den Kontext so rechtfertigen, dass es in der jeweiligen Situation akzeptabel ist. Man kann Gewalt zur Selbstverteidigung einsetzen. Oder um ein größeres Übel zu beseitigen. Etwa wenn man in Wolfenstein Nazi...*ehrm* das Regime niedermetzelt.

Nichts davon kann jemals auf Vergewaltigung zutreffen. Vergewaltigung kann kein Mittel zur Selbstverteidigung sein. Und auch keines mit dem man sich gegen einen mächtigeren oppresiven Gegner zur Wehr setzen kann. Per Definition ist der Vergewaltiger derjenige, der die Machtposition inne hat.

Und in dem Sinne: wenn mal ein Spiel mit Gewaltinhalt erscheint, in dem die Gewalt nicht durch den Kontext gerechtfertigt ist, in dem es tatsächlich nur ums reine Töten um des Spaßes am Töten wegen geht, dann steht es auch plötzlich ähnlich stark in der Kritik. Zuletzt erlebt haben wir das bei Hatred.


----------



## Cicero (29. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie ist denn deine Einstellung zu Gewalt in Medien? Oder konsumierst du nur Benjamin Blümchen, weil alles andere zu moralisch verwerflich ist? Du hast kein Problem mit Mord in einem Spiel oder Film? Dann bist du ein Heuchler und misst mit zweierlei Maß.



Eine durch und durch kritische. Ausnahmslos bei jeder Darstellung von Gewalt, auch in Computerspielen und vor allem auch in Filmen und Serien. Kannst ja gerne mal in meiner Beitragshistorie nachlesen.  Aufgrund der explizieten und übertriebenen Darstellung von Gewalt spiele ich deswegen solche Spiele wie Hatred, Mortal Kombat, etc. nicht oder schaue Filme wie Saw, Hostel & Co nicht an. Auch zur Darstellung von Nazi- Symbolen in Spielen habe ich eine klare Einstellung.  

Aber warum lenkst du hier ab? Es ging im Eingang um die Darstellung von Vergewaltigungen an Frauen und im weiteren Verlauf um die für dich scheinbar unproblematische Darstellung von Kindesmissbrauch. Beides, wenn auch nur fiktiv, sind strafbar und moralisch höchst zu verurteilen. Mir geht es ehrlich gesagt nicht in den Kopf, wie man so etwas auch noch verteidigen kann.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na dann Butter bei die Fische, her mit den ganzen Medienberichten zu solchen Fällen. Es wird genug über Kindesmißbrauch und Vergewaltigung berichtet, da wirst du ja sicher in der Lage sein ein paar Fälle zu nennen.


Ich weiß, du willst damit nur provozieren.  

Aber ich bin mal so kulant: Kann ich dir nicht nennen. Weil es keine Meldungen gibt, die explizit von "Pädophiler vergeht sich an Kind, weil ihm Rapelay nicht mehr genug war." Wir wissen beide, dass es solche Meldungen nicht gibt. 

Aber dass die Hemmschwelle bei psychisch gestörten Menschen instabiler ist, als bei gesunden Menschen, ist ja wohl ein durchaus nachvollziehbares Argument und mit Sicherheit nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Daher ist durchaus anzunehmen, dass solche Spiele für diese Menschen nicht förderlich sind. Aber mit absoluter Sicherheit helfen sie auch nicht, irgendwelche abnormen Neigungen in den Griff zu bekommen. Ich verstehe nicht, warum das so unverständlich für dich zu sein scheint. 

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Nur weil es medial nicht aufbereitet ist, heißt das nicht, dass es sowas nicht gibt. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also alle Medien verbieten, weil psychisch kranke Menschen sie beeinflussen könnten.


Warum kommst du eigentlich immer mit dieser "Verbot"-Nummer? 

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem verantwortungsbewussten Umgang mit Medien und einen kritischen Blick auf das, was da manchmal geboten wird? Und genau ist hier der Fall. Ich spreche mich hier nicht explizit für ein Verbot aus, sondern sehe Spiele wie Rape Day ganz einfach sehr kritisch und nicht positiv. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ging um die Darstellung in Medien. GTA, Mortal Kombat, Hostel, Saw ... alle akzeptiert und teils abgefeiert.


Darüber kann man durchaus diskutieren. Es wurde hier im Thread ja schonmal gesagt: Gewalt wird in der Regel unterschiedlich bewertet.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. März 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Nur kurz als Einwurf: Gewalt lässt sich immer durch den Kontext so rechtfertigen, dass es in der jeweiligen Situation akzeptabel ist. Man kann Gewalt zur Selbstverteidigung einsetzen. Oder um ein größeres Übel zu beseitigen. Etwa wenn man in Wolfenstein Nazi...*ehrm* das Regime niedermetzelt.
> 
> Nichts davon kann jemals auf Vergewaltigung zutreffen. Vergewaltigung kann kein Mittel zur Selbstverteidigung sein. Und auch keines mit dem man sich gegen einen mächtigeren oppresiven Gegner zur Wehr setzen kann. Per Definition ist der Vergewaltiger derjenige, der die Machtposition inne hat.
> 
> Und in dem Sinne: wenn mal ein Spiel mit Gewaltinhalt erscheint, in dem die Gewalt nicht durch den Kontext gerechtfertigt ist, in dem es tatsächlich nur ums reine Töten um des Spaßes am Töten wegen geht, dann steht es auch plötzlich ähnlich stark in der Kritik. Zuletzt erlebt haben wir das bei Hatred.



In sehr vielen Shootern und Action-Adventures etc. kannst du unbeteiligte, unschuldige Figuren töten. 

Selbst ein Mass Effect Andromeda fängst letztlich so an, wir landen auf einem fremden Planeten, da ist wer, die Ballern zwar sofort los aber statt wegzulaufen ballern wir zurück und "erobern" quasi den Planeten. Dass die dann letztlich "böse" sind erfahren wir ja erst später und bekommen damit die moralische Rechtfertigung.


----------



## xaan (29. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> In sehr vielen Shootern und Action-Adventures etc. kannst du unbeteiligte, unschuldige Figuren töten.


"Kann" und "Muss" sind hier entscheidende Unterschiede.

Noch wichtiger: Die reine Möglichkeit Unschuldige umzuballern ermöglicht ethisches Handeln. 
Nur durch die Existenz dieser Möglichkeit kann man sich bewusst dagegen entscheiden.

Das ist der exakte Gegensatz zu einem Spiel welches das Umballern Unschuldiger als Hauptzweck hat und kein Vorankommen auf anderen Wegen zulässt.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Selbst ein Mass Effect Andromeda fängst letztlich so an, wir landen auf einem fremden Planeten, da ist wer, die Ballern zwar sofort los aber statt wegzulaufen ballern wir zurück und "erobern" quasi den Planeten. Dass die dann letztlich "böse" sind erfahren wir ja erst später und bekommen damit die moralische Rechtfertigung.



Ach, ME:A ist so ein "don't get me started" Thema. Ich könnte Romane darüber schreiben, wie unglaublich scheiße das Spiel ist und wie Amateurhaft die Story.
Aber wenigstens macht sich ME:A die Mühe, das als Selbstverteidigung zu rechtfertigen (wenn auch schlecht). Die Flucht ist ja nicht so ohne Weiteres möglich. Das ganze Team ist verstreut und die Shuttles sind nicht flugbereit. Ach, das Spiel ist so schrecklich....


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> In sehr vielen Shootern und Action-Adventures etc. kannst du unbeteiligte, unschuldige Figuren töten.
> 
> Selbst ein Mass Effect Andromeda fängst letztlich so an, wir landen auf einem fremden Planeten, da ist wer, die Ballern zwar sofort los aber statt wegzulaufen ballern wir zurück und "erobern" quasi den Planeten. Dass die dann letztlich "böse" sind erfahren wir ja erst später und bekommen damit die moralische Rechtfertigung.



Ähm...ich glaube, wenn jemand auf mich ballert und ich hätte die Möglichkeit, würde ich selbstredend auch zurück ballern. Das nennt sich Notwehr, mein Lieber. 

Wäre zwar im Real Life trotzdem ziemlich doof, aber wäre moralisch und juristisch durchaus noch vertretbar, weil es im Verhältnis zum Angriff steht.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber ich bin mal so kulant: Kann ich dir nicht nennen. Weil es keine Meldungen gibt, die explizit von "Pädophiler vergeht sich an Kind, weil ihm Rapelay nicht mehr genug war." Wir wissen beide, dass es solche Meldungen nicht gibt.


Aha! Aber du behauptest trotzdem, dass es solche Fälle gibt, einfach mal so einfach weil dir danach ist und es ja so sein MUSS. Sorry, so funktioniert das nicht.



> Aber dass die Hemmschwelle bei psychisch gestörten Menschen instabiler ist, als bei gesunden Menschen, ist ja wohl ein durchaus nachvollziehbares Argument und mit Sicherheit nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Daher ist durchaus anzunehmen, dass solche Spiele für diese Menschen nicht förderlich sind. Aber mit absoluter Sicherheit helfen sie auch nicht, irgendwelche abnormen Neigungen in den Griff zu bekommen. Ich verstehe nicht, warum das so unverständlich für dich zu sein scheint.


Ah, erwischt, für dich ist Pädophilie also eine psychische Störung. Also genau wo Homosexualität, das ist dann nämlich auch eine psychische Störung. Oder misst du wieder mit zweierlei Maß wegen deiner selektiven Wahrnehmung? 



> Oder anders ausgedrückt: Nur weil es medial nicht aufbereitet ist, heißt das nicht, dass es sowas nicht gibt.


Das erst einmal nur deine Behauptung ohne jegliche Belege. 
Von daher solltest du dich lieber aufregen, wenn die Medien behaupten, dass mal wieder ein Amokläufer Counter Strike gespielt hat ... 



> Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem verantwortungsbewussten Umgang mit Medien und einen kritischen Blick auf das, was da manchmal geboten wird? Und genau ist hier der Fall. Ich spreche mich hier nicht explizit für ein Verbot aus, sondern sehe Spiele wie Rape Day ganz einfach sehr kritisch und nicht positiv.


Da sind wir einer Meinung.

Solche Titel gehören in die Schmuddelecken und nicht auf eine allgemeine Plattform wie Steam. Das ist aber letztlich auch schon alles.



> Darüber kann man durchaus diskutieren. Es wurde hier im Thread ja schonmal gesagt: Gewalt wird in der Regel unterschiedlich bewertet.


Eben weil der moralische Kompass vieler Menschen durch ihr soziales Umfeld nicht ganz im Gleichgewicht läuft.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ähm...ich glaube, wenn jemand auf mich ballert und ich hätte die Möglichkeit, würde ich selbstredend auch zurück ballern. Das nennt sich Notwehr, mein Lieber.
> 
> Wäre zwar im Real Life trotzdem ziemlich doof, aber wäre moralisch und juristisch durchaus noch vertretbar, weil es im Verhältnis zum Angriff steht.


Gut, aber sie sprachen ständig vom friedlichen Erstkontakt und Protokolle einhalten etc. pp. als es dann losging haben sie sofort die Waffen ausgepackt und zurückgeballert anstelle eben die sofortige Flucht anzutreten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aha! Aber du behauptest trotzdem, dass es solche Fälle gibt, einfach mal so einfach weil dir danach ist und es ja so sein MUSS. Sorry, so funktioniert das nicht.


Nicht, weil "mir danach ist", sondern weil ich in der Lage bin, meinen Horizont zu erweitern und über den Tellerrand hinaus zu schauen.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ah, erwischt, für dich ist Pädophilie also eine psychische Störung. Also genau wo Homosexualität, das ist dann nämlich auch eine psychische Störung. Oder misst du wieder mit zweierlei Maß wegen deiner selektiven Wahrnehmung?


Richtig. Homosexualität entspricht nicht der Norm. Die Norm ist: Heterosexualität. Allein schon biologisch gesehen. 

Mag sein, dass "psychische Störung" vielleicht doch nicht der richtige Begriff ist. Aber Pädophilie richtet sich gegen Kinder, die einen besonderen Schutz genießen. Warum, muss ich dir ja hoffentlich nicht erklären. Und deswegen kann Homosexualität nicht auf eine Stufe mit Pädophilie gestellt werden. Das funktioniert einfach nicht. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das erst einmal nur deine Behauptung ohne jegliche Belege.
> Von daher solltest du dich lieber aufregen, wenn die Medien behaupten, dass mal wieder ein Amokläufer Counter Strike gespielt hat ...


Soll ich mal all die Posts von dir zitieren, in denen du Behauptungen anbringst, ohne Belege zu liefern?  Gerade du solltest mir aufgrund deiner vorherigen dummen Sprüche dies bezüglich keinen Vorwurf machen. Immerhin: Wo ist denn der Beleg dafür, dass ich vor 20 Jahren Homosexuelle zwangseingewiesen hätte?  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Eben weil der moralische Kompass vieler Menschen durch ihr soziales Umfeld nicht ganz im Gleichgewicht läuft.


Was soll denn da im Ungleichgewicht sein? Ich z.B. bin Erzieher. Ich weiß, dass Kinder besonders schützenswert sind und ich mache mich innerhalb meiner Arbeit (und auch außerhalb) auch für Gewaltlosigkeit stark. 

Nicht, weil mir die Gesellschaft vorschreibt, dass Gewalt doof ist. Ein moralischer Kompass ist immerhin erstmal nur ein Richtungsweiser, aber kein Dogma. Ich habe für mich selbst entschieden, gewisse Werte anzunehmen und für mich als richtig zu erachten. So wie alle anderen Leute auch.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (29. März 2019)

Hallo, die Diskussion hier hat grenzwertige Züge angenommen. Das hat mit Videospielen nichts mehr zu tun, der Thread wird darum geschlossen. Es steht euch natürlich gerne frei, euch weiter über private Nachrichten oder an anderer Stelle  über das Thema auszutauschen.

Grüße,
Felix
PC Games


----------

